

Mary Meeker’s 2013 Internet trends: all the slides plus highlights - boh
http://qz.com/88980/mary-meekers-2013-internet-trends-all-the-slides-plus-highlights/

======
gangst
"Most Enabled Entrepreneurs Ever?"

Most definitely. At the same time I wonder if alpha personalities were more
enabled before regulation and competition were everywhere.

Anyway, I'd like to hear the talk on this portion. The slides are okay but its
an interesting discussion and nothing was really said about the implications
(except for some examples of people who, because of passion + being enabled,
were extremely successful).

